# Catback and Downpipe for a 1.8T



## bryantoski (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello guys, I want to install downpipe with catback on my stock 1.8T new beetle. I was thinking of 3" downpipe and 2.5" catback.

What do you guys think, let me know if I should do something else.


----------



## Killdoc (Sep 7, 2009)

might try the 1.8t technical section to have better luck.

Yes you can do that it will free up your exhaust alot more.


----------

